# boží



## vianie

Z češtiny som sa naučil, že *boží* môže byť *človek*, *párty*, *jídlo*, a tak ďalej, netreba pokračovať. Poznáte príčinu používania slova boží v takýchto všakovakých súvislostiach? Je to českou povahou, vplyvom nemčiny? Vďaka.


----------



## toygekko

Nevím, ale v angličtině se třeba používá *divine *nebo *heavenly, *podle mě to bude podobné i v jiných jazycích. Můžete říct i *nadpozemský *(třeba *nadpozemská krása). *Co patří bohům, to je zvláštní, lepší, vynikající. Odtud přenesený význam, který uvádíte.


----------



## vianie

Môžem to chápať aj tak, že v hovorovej češtine sa zotrel rozdiel medzi pojmami *boží* a *božský*?


----------



## toygekko

Na to bohužel neumím odpovědět. Nakoukněte do Slovníku spisovné češtiny, tam najdete hodně příkladů použití obou slov.


----------



## vianie

Po prečítaní množstva príkladov použitia oboch slov by som povedal, že slovo boží prevzalo v súčasnej hovorenej češtine prakticky všetky funkcie slova božský.

Keďže som však v Česku dosiaľ nikdy nepobudol dlhšiu dobu, nepoznám skutočnú mieru rozšírenia tohto javu.


----------



## toygekko

To opravdu nemůžu potvrdit ani vyvrátit. Rozhodně to není jev, který by hýbal českou veřejností.  Možná najdete nějaký článek na toto téma v časopise Naše řeč.


----------



## vianie

onetwothreefour said:


> Rozhodně to není jev, který by hýbal českou veřejností.



Tomu verím.  Pravdupovediac, on nehýbe ani mnou. Zaujímam sa oň skôr kvôli poznaniu Čechov.


----------



## toygekko

Myslím, že jsem vám právě na to odpověděl. Tentýž jev existuje v češtině i v angličtině. Nepochybně se shodneme, že česky a anglicky hovořící lidé představují (minimálně) dva odlišné národy. Tento výrazový prostředek tedy není pro Čechy ani pro Angličany (Skoty, Kanaďany, Velšany, Australany, ...) jedinečným, specifickým výrazem, který by je vzájemně jako národy odlišoval.

Mohl byste tedy říct, že s Angličany máme společný, národu vlastní charakteristický rys, totiž používání slov označujících bohy či nadpřirozeno jako intenzifikátoru. Otázka je, zda tento jazykový jev není vlastní většině kultur nebo kulturám všem.


----------



## vianie

Máte pravdu, niečo obdobné sa vyskytuje aj v slovenčine. Len je pozoruhodné, že tým intenzifikátorom je vždy práve Boh, a to úplne nezávisle od toho, či sa tak vyjadruje človek veriaci alebo neveriaci.

Češtinu som si v tomto prípade zobral na mušku preto, že mi je v každom ohľade bližšia než angličtina. V anglickom ani nemeckom fóre by som takúto otázku nepoložil.


----------



## toygekko

Nevím, mně to pozoruhodné nepřijde, chlapi v hospodě si taky nadávají do dámských přirození, ač je nemají.


----------



## Hrdlodus

vianie said:


> Len je pozoruhodné, že tým intenzifikátorom je vždy práve Boh, a to úplne nezávisle od toho, či sa tak vyjadruje človek veriaci alebo neveriaci.


Dříve byli věřící prakticky všichni. Je to zažitá fráze.


----------



## vianie

onetwothreefour a Hrdlodus: Rozobrali ste to pravdaže správne, díky za ohlasy. Ja som sa len hlupácky nádejal, že človek nebude iba akýmsi jednozložkovým analyzátorom, ale skôr tvorom syntetickým.


----------



## Encolpius

není to jenom náhoda? obří - obrovský, člověčí - lidský....


----------



## vianie

Asi nie, to by bolo trochu nešetrne zjednodušené vysvetlenie.

Vám to v češtine/u Čechov pripadá sympatické? Máte to isté v maďarčine?


----------



## Hrdlodus

Encolpius said:


> není to jenom náhoda? obří - obrovský, člověčí - lidský....


Teď nechápu, co má být ta náhoda?


----------



## werrr

Hezky tu meditujete nad povahou národa a cizích vlivech, ale který význam přídavného jména *boží *to vlastně rozebíráte?

Vždyť co příklad, to jiné užití. *Božský* rozhodně není obecně totéž jako *boží*, ani jako *bohový* nebo *bohovský*. V některých případech to může splývat, ale jinde to může být něco naprosto odlišného. Vždyť všechna tato přídavná jména mají odlišná použití v různých vrstvách jazyka! Navíc se pohybujeme v minovém poli ustálených spojení.


----------



## toygekko

Werrre, to víme všichni, mně to nevysvětlujte, řekněte to vianie, z mé strany ten úsměvný původní dotaz na "povahu národa" rozhodně nepřišel.


----------



## Encolpius

vianie said:


> Asi nie, to by bolo trochu nešetrne zjednodušené vysvetlenie.
> 
> Vám to v češtine/u Čechov pripadá sympatické? Máte to isté v maďarčine?



Tak potom nerozumiem. Podľa slovníku v slovenčine existujú slova božský, bohovský ako synonimum pre vynikajúci, výborný. Takže ma to nenapadlo, že byste nechápal, prečo výborný, vynikajúci - a slovo boh....pochopil som, že "boží" v tomto významu v slovenčine nie je... ako cudzinec som tam necítil nejaké kulturno-sociálne narážky....existuje niečo takéto???...bola by to zajímavá téma v Culture Café....v hovorovej maďarčine to exituje tiež, veľmi bežne, rovnako ako trebárs české výrazy: proklatě (dobré kuře) alebo ďábelská rychlost...pokiaľ ide o slová s biblickou tematikou.....alebo nieviem, čo je tam ten problém, sympátie alebo nesympátia...


----------



## toygekko

Omlouvám se za příspěvek lehce mimo téma, ale zagooglil jsem si a na internetu jsem na stránkách Zdravárodina našel dokonce přípravek na zlepšení erekce  s názvem *devil star, *v jehož popisu se uvádí, že zajistí *ďábelsky dobrý *sex.Proč se na konci popisu uvádí, že přípravek není určený pro těhotné a kojící ženy, to ví už jen *pánbůh*...


----------



## MamStrach

Ne, vianie, rozdíl mezi boží a božský se v češtině nesetřel. Nicméně tak jako ve většíně případů všeobecně nadužívaných slov, ve slově "boží" nezbyla ani penumbra jeho původního významu, natož nějaká nuance. Nehledal bych v tom tedy vliv víry ani národnosti, viníkem toho co popisuješ je jazykové šlendriánství a lenost myslet. Silně pochybuji, že existuje jazyk, který by byl proti tomuto jevu imunní. V AJ jsou v současné době ad nauseam opakována slova "awesome" a "random", v marketingu pak vede slovo "Smart" (nejen telefonky, čipy, technologie, auta, hodinky, ale třeba i pramenitá voda může být chytrá!!).


----------



## vianie

Ďakujem za rozvážnu odpoveď.


----------



## toygekko

MamStrach said:


> viníkem toho co popisuješ je jazykové šlendriánství a lenost myslet


Jak by podle vás jazyk vypadal, kdyby lidi byli pečliví a pracovití? To by se jako mělo projevit tak, že by přestali říkat *boží?*


----------

